# First Snowfall in the Northeast Predictions 2013



## Nick (Oct 10, 2013)

When will it be? Place your bets.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 10, 2013)

Let's see, I think I'm going to have the first day of my season on Dec 15, so I'm going to go with Dec 16.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2013)

Hasn't Mount Washington already received a little?

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Hasn't Mount Washington already received a little?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



From what they said I think it was only rime ice buildup. I may have missed it though...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2013)

i think it snowed way up north already


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2013)

what is the definition of accumulating snowfall?
what constitutes Northeast?


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> what is the definition of accumulating snowfall?
> what constitutes Northeast?



Well I guess that screws up my entire thread. 

We did this last year also. I want to say we said something like accumulated snow on the ground that stays for a while. What, 1" maybe?

So many questions.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 10, 2013)

Defined as skiable!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 10, 2013)

November 1 then it doesn't stop snowing unto May 30 epic year coming.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 10, 2013)

Nov 20th


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 10, 2013)

Nick said:


> From what they said I think it was only rime ice buildup. I may have missed it though...



Pretty sure it wasn't rime build up this year. Over 1" over 2 days.

Okay, where is going to be the First snowfall outside the summit of MTW.


----------



## dlague (Oct 10, 2013)

Nick said:


> From what they said I think it was only rime ice buildup. I may have missed it though...



first-snowfall-of-the-season-at-mt-washington-observatory


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Can't wait.


----------

